# Fall Crappie



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

I normally fish Paint Creek but I'd like to try some other lakes. Anyone have any suggestions on lakes to fish this fall?


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

Anybody?


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Deer Creek would be my suggestion or East Fork if you live that direction . The problem with Deer Creek now is all the recreational boat traffic. Two years ago in September I did really well in East Fork .


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

As it gets cooler at Deer Creek the recreation traffic should stop shouldn't it? I plan to try Deer Creek. Any knowledge of good spots for crappie there. I used to bass fish it some and I remember lots of structure there.
Paint Creek is nice because there's not a lot of boat traffic. Usually have success there in terms of numbers. Usually in the 8-10 inch range.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Why not try rocky fork, it's not far from paint creek lake and the lake can be totally different shape depending on flow and season. I also fish paint creek and lots of times will fish rocky fork same morning


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

I need to fish Rocky Fork but not sure where to start. That is where we usually camp but we usually ski and tube there. I know some people catch fish along the channel from the boat ramp next to the bait shop. Any other locations you'd suggest to try?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fish the Far East end , in fall , winter from shore, deep water


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

glasseyes said:


> I fish the Far East end , in fall , winter from shore, deep water


The Far East. Thanks for the tip. Jigs? Minnows? 
Do you catch a lot at Rocky Fork?


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Rocky Fork has some dandy crappie. Here is on from several springs ago. It's not terribly uncommon to catch them this size, but most are 12" or under.


----------

